# Rats At Calais Beware....



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi All, Just to make you aware, we have spent the last 2 nights at the municipal campsite at Calais that overlooks the ferry terminal, lots of rats are also staying. We did make the site manger aware & was very concerned & i'm sure he will sort it. A few long stayers were not helping by leaving their rubbish on the floor in bags. My wife found it amusing to watch how cheeky they were. Spent the last 5 weeks touring all over France & not seen 1 rat. 

Regards All

Norman


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Norman

I'm with your wife, they are cheeky and just surviving

Had one that lived at the back of our Koi pond, hours of pleasure watching it

Unfortunately finally dug dirt into the pond so was trapped and transported to the river

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We spent happy hours on a ( very nice) France Passion farm watching a few dozen of them on the lawn next to our pitch. They were feeding on the stored grain from the barn behind us. What amazed us was that the farmer did not appear sufficiently concerned about this to do more about prevention though he must have been losing a significant percentage of his crop over a year.

There were also lots of sparrows taking their share and, what surprised us was that, when it came to a shown down over grain between a sparrow and a rat, it was the rat that gave way every time.

I'm not surprised at there being plenty of them at the Calais aire and surrounding streets; conditions are very good for them there- food waste outside the shops and the campsite etc.

G


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Can understand why they're at Calais but don't want to meet them!  Think the farmer was remiss - hope his soiled grain doesn't wind up in my french bread!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

glad we don't stop at the calais camp site


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes can only agree with you, we stayed there on Thursday night and saw 2 of them scuttling along,

Paul.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad we didn't stay there when we found the aire chokka last week. Instead we drove along the front and overnighted outside the cemetery - no rats were seen there, and it was as quiet as a grave :lol: 

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_and it was as quiet as a grave _

Ideal place for rats then
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

don,t we also have them in high places?


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

norm1955 said:


> lots of rats are also staying.


Norman, I never stay at Calais, there are too many two legged rats for my liking :lol: prefer to stay at least 15 Km away.


----------



## Petelmrg (May 16, 2005)

Just one spotted there on Saturday night. Just because you don't see a rat anywhere doesn't mean they are not there; I always tie baler twine around the bottom of my trousers. Looks pretty stylish as well.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Petelmerg,

Ill look out for you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sure the style will catch on, watch the head, a tied hanky will do it

:lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

